# Need cheap alternative to staple up ceiling for basment



## DebbieG (Jul 21, 2007)

Help!  I am remodeling a house to flip, and the budget is extremely tight.  I need to put a ceiling in the basement, it already has the wood strips in place for a staple up ceiling, which is what I pulled out of it, but it costs more than I want to spend to much replace it. Anyone have any crazy ideas of things I could try.  I am actually considering trying a heavy type of wallpaper and just stapling that up, but am afraid of any moisture issues making the paper shrink or expand.  I need a cheap alternative!:


----------



## CraigFL (Jul 21, 2007)

4 X 8 sheets of interior finished sheets like they use in manufactured homes??


----------



## Deacon (Jul 21, 2007)

Regular 1/2" sheetrock is still pretty darn cheap and is socially "flip" acceptable too!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 22, 2007)

Deacon said:


> Regular 1/2" sheetrock is still pretty darn cheap and is socially "flip" acceptable too!


 I totaly agree


----------



## DebbieG (Jul 22, 2007)

SheetRock aka drywall?  I was trying to get away from all of the work of mudding seams, sanding,etc......Time is my biggest issue right now. I am way over my deadline and need to get done fast.  Any other ideas?  What do you think will happen if I use the thick wallpaper I mentioned stapling up?


----------



## DebbieG (Jul 22, 2007)

4 X 8 sheets of interior finished sheets like they use in manufactured homes??

4x8 sheets of what?  I'm not sure what is used in manufatured homes.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 22, 2007)

Wallpaper is not stable enough and it would just sag over time and guess whos going to get a call when it does. But what you could do it slam up some kind of plywood or drywall and paper over that. Check your local recycle store to see if they have any cheap plywood around.


----------

